# Sicura???



## JIMMYNo1

Can someone shed a little more light on sicura watches for me. I understand their links to breitling however that's it. What are they actually like? They seem to go for peanuts on eBay and I've seen a couple of divers watches on with a lovely aged patina to the crowns which I think would look great on the wrist and an interesting talking point. I'd happily throw £50-100 at one purely as they are a nice object to look at.


----------



## WRENCH

Here's a link to a former discussion.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/90224-what-is-it-about-sicura/&do=embed&comment=902298&embedComment=902298&embedDo=findComment#comment-902298


----------



## Always"watching"

Sicura was founded by Ernest Schneider, at Grenchen in Switzerland, and the extant watches mainly date to the 1960s and 1970s even though the firm was called "Sicura" from the early-mid 1950s. Some of them are quite nice and can be quite "technological" given that the owner of Sicura from the early 1960s, Ernest Schneider, was a pilot and microelectronics specialist. On the other hand, more ordinary Sicura watches can be of rather moderate quality and underwhelming - they were quite popular at the time and relatively cheap and varied. The watches have a coat of arms mark on the caseback and are collectible though not highly expensive..

The link to Breitling occurred in 1979, when Breitling was closed due to financial problems. Ernest Schneider saw the potential of this high quality heritage brand and hoped to revive the Breitling name. In the event, having bought the trade names, Breitling and Navitimer, Ernest Schneider and Sicura went on to become the new owners of Breitling in 1993, and eventually Sicura morphed itself out of existence. Ernest Schneider was to remain president of Breitling until his death in 2015..

Interestingly, although Sicura is considered one of the smaller vintage watch companies, by 1975 it was a fairly large concern with Sicura SA then operating four watch assembly plants and a jewel factory, and employing about 450 people.

I hope these notes are helpful - more detailed research would provide a fuller story and enable me to hone in on accuracy.


----------



## William_Wilson

What I have noticed on eBay is that any auction for a Sicura mentions the name *Breitling* five thousand times. After this, not so interesting Sicuras seem to sell for five or ten times what they should be worth. It doesn't stop there, diver's watches Sicura made for other brands are being marketed this way as well. It's a shame really.

Later,
William


----------



## taffyman

I baught a Sicures off Bruce a long while back it was a very nice divers watch,, well made and weighed a ton sadly it's now in the past H


----------



## JIMMYNo1

Cheers, I'll think I'll keep having a punt on them when one catches my eye, certainly won't be paying silly money for one as it just wouldn't get the wrist time.


----------



## Sulie

here's mine :clap:

sircura 08 SEPT 2017 c by sulie preece, on Flickr


----------



## Jackie66

Can anyone tell me where can I see images & information about my Sicura Watch please?


----------



## Always"watching"

Dear @KhmerK, I have just noticed that you have placed a laughing emoticon on my post above. I like a laugh along with the next person, but I wonder why you posted this reaction on my information about Sicura. Did you mean to put it on the next post on from mine? I must also just ask you, @Jackie66, about your short post here above. I have posted some information about Sicura watches on this thread, which hopefully you have seen and read. Otherwise, if you would like some information about you specific Sicura watch then please post pictures on the Forum and hopefully knowledgable members will be able to fill you in with some details about it.


----------



## Jackie66

Hi Always Watching I have a Sicura Watch I want to identify but cannot find the image to get more info. As I am a new member I can not yet add photos to get information from you knowledgeable guys.


----------



## Steve D70

Jackie66 said:


> Hi Always Watching I have a Sicura Watch I want to identify but cannot find the image to get more info. As I am a new member I can not yet add photos to get information from you knowledgeable guys.


 Are you sure you can't post pics, you need to upload them to something like "tinypic" which I use and copy the link into the "link" icon 5th from the left at the top .


----------



## vinn

Steve D70 said:


> Are you sure you can't post pics, you need to upload them to something like "tinypic" which I use and copy the link into the "link" icon 5th from the left at the top .


 i don't know why they will not let you upload pix. right from your hard drive. most forums do. now, if you want to upload into "the gallery", from your hard drive --- you can, bying payinf a fiver a year. vin


----------



## Steve D70

vinn said:


> i don't know why they will not let you upload pix. right from your hard drive. most forums do. now, if you want to upload into "the gallery", from your hard drive --- you can, bying payinf a fiver a year. vin


 I just use tinypic, it's so easy.


----------



## Always"watching"

Dear Jackie @Jackie66, if you go to the Watch Discussion section of the Forum, you will see two sub-sections on posting pictures that should help you with getting your pictures on the Forum.


----------



## Jackie66

Thank you so much


----------



## johnbaz

This Carronade bullhead Chrono actually has Sicura S.A. stamped on the movement, The caseback is very Sicura-ish too!!










Sorry, I got the pic upside down, By the way, The movement is a Valjoux 7734 manual wind!










Hmmm, I can't find the pic of the back!

John :blush:



Sulie said:


> here's mine :clap:
> 
> sircura 08 SEPT 2017 c by sulie preece, on Flickr


 This looks the same layout as my Sorna Jacky Ickx easy rider but turned through 90° as mine is a Bullhead!, The movement was used in some Tag Heuer chrono's too!! :huh:










This too has a Sicura-ish looking caseback (The Carronade is very similar to this) I wonder if Sicura and Sorna have some sort of connection!










John


----------



## johnbaz

I dug out the Carronade and took a pic of the caseback :thumbsup:










Also found this item out too!, It won't run for more than a few seconds as it needs a service!, Probably not worth the cost of the service!!



















Sorry about the poor quality pics, I need photography lessons!! 

John


----------



## Clive Stapleton

I have one of those watches but needs service and one of the buttons has come undone and lost is there anything I can do to resort it


----------

